
Curl -F “file=myfile” https://file.io - ca98am79
https://file.io
======
nikolay
Except that there's a missing '@', i.e.:

    
    
        curl -F "file=@test.txt" https://file.io

~~~
ca98am79
thanks! I think HN strips '@' from the title

